# Shotshell Rat Shot Snake Shot



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone know of other brands of PISTOL shotshells, besides CCI?


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

The only brand I've ever found is CCI... Even Cheaperthandirt.com and the other online suppliers I use don't have any other brands.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

It's the only brand I've seen in years.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Speer sells unloaded shot capsules for 38 and 44 cal if you want to roll your own.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
Part of it is that they do not work very well.
I tried 357 and 44 mag vertions from CCI years ago and loaded my own from speer. The best verstion I made up my self, started with a 32 caliber ball in the front, and I even rolled a vertion that had 4-5 small soft lead ball basicly 00 buck. It was still poor consistency.
Anytime you put shot thru a rifled bore you have problems.
At 10 -12 feet you end up with a 3 foot hole in the middle of the patern with 6 or finer shot. Hit a snake just enough to really ---- them off. Your better off with regular Wadcutters with a light load that are tack drivers at 6-12 feet. Or more practicle most of the time walk around them.
Dutch


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like CCI & Speer are one in the same or partners ...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

It would help if we knew what caliber you were using and what your target was. I could tell you how I make cylinder length shotshells for a 1917 Colt revolver using rifle brass and 410 wads, but it would do much good if you have a 38.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Ed Norman said:


> It would help if we knew what caliber you were using and what your target was. I could tell you how I make cylinder length shotshells for a 1917 Colt revolver using rifle brass and 410 wads, but it would do much good if you have a 38.


Target: RATTLESNAKES dozens of them all over the property, last one was in one of the out buildings and I walked right up on it not thinking one would be inside. Stabbed it with a 1/2" sq tube that was just outside the door.

Walther P99QA .40 cal

all the CCI rounds run around $1.50 + each and that's what got me searching.

I'm currently hunting for a .22LR revolver, Sig Mosquito or Walther P22 in 5", then I could grab up some of the Federal .22LR Game Shok shotshell ammo a hecka lot cheaper


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Oh. I've only used shotshells in resolvers. I really like Taurus 22 revolvers if you can't find the Sig or Walther. 

With a 22, I've killed them but it takes more than 1 shot. Not a problem. With the 45 and the big home brewed shotshells full of 12 or 9 shot, they go limp on the first round.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Ed Norman said:


> Oh. I've only used shotshells in resolvers. I really like Taurus 22 revolvers if you can't find the Sig or Walther.
> 
> With a 22, I've killed them but it takes more than 1 shot. Not a problem. With the 45 and the big home brewed shotshells full of 12 or 9 shot, they go limp on the first round.


:goodjob:
Now that sounds sweet, I was looking for revolvers chambered in 22LR, found a few here locally, but most folks want an arm, leg or first born for them, think it's a wild west thing or something ...


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

A Taurus Judge would fill the bill nicely. 2.5" .410 revolver.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

how about that 410 pistol the comanche

http://www.comanche-firearms.com/category/1574-Comanche_Single_Shot_45_410.aspx

i see them for a hundred dollars used , and they have a choke tube option 

corn husker has one ask him how he likes it for snakes now that he has had it a while
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=356845&highlight=comanche


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

personaly i thought a cut down nef 410 brake would be ideal but , that has legal complications.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Forget the rat shot... to get a clean kill, you need to be close enough that your likely to shoot yourself. Get a .22lr pistol, burn a bulk box of ammo getting good with it, so you hit what you aim at, and you're golden.

Rattlesnakes are the least aggressive of any snakes. It's real easy to safely catch them, and relocate them. Unless you've been living there for decades and just suddenly had a snake problem, you've probably moved into an ecosystem with lots of snakes... the responsible thing would be to relocate them.

Good luck... and remember, if we keep up our slaughter of wild things, you might get to tell your grandchildren or great grandchildren about the good old days when you could still see snakes. "Sure grandpa, just like those unicorns I read about!"...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

texican - what is a rattle snake good for? in the eco system?

Angie


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
Ratelsnakes are great mousers and eaters of other rodents, and are actually probably as scard of you as you are of it.
I'm with Texican moving them is much more responsable, of course I have zero tolerance for them around kids or dogs neither have enough sense to leave them alone.
Dutch


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> how about that 410 pistol the comanche http://www.comanche-firearms.com/category/1574-Comanche_Single_Shot_45_410.aspx, i see them for a hundred dollars used , and they have a choke tube option, corn husker has one ask him how he likes it for snakes now that he has had it a while http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=356845&highlight=comanche


That thing looks cool, but may be a bit to bulky to wear while out clear cutting, diggin' post holes and working.



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> personaly i thought a cut down nef 410 brake would be ideal but , that has legal complications.


??? 410 break-action, like a coach gun?



texican said:


> Forget the rat shot... to get a clean kill, you need to be close enough that your likely to shoot yourself. Get a .22lr pistol, burn a bulk box of ammo getting good with it, so you hit what you aim at, and you're golden.


Dealer traded my Weatherby Vanguard 7mm for a NIB Walther P22 w/5" threaded barrel, yesterday. Nice old man, Army Vet



texican said:


> Rattlesnakes are the least aggressive of any snakes. It's real easy to safely catch them, and relocate them. Unless you've been living there for decades and just suddenly had a snake problem, you've probably moved into an ecosystem with lots of snakes... the responsible thing would be to relocate them.
> 
> Good luck... and remember, if we keep up our slaughter of wild things, you might get to tell your grandchildren or great grandchildren about the good old days when you could still see snakes. "Sure grandpa, just like those unicorns I read about!"...


We live on a mesa. Rocky, jagged cliffs running the length of the south parcel.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> texican - what is a rattle snake good for? in the eco system?
> 
> Angie


Rattlesnakes are close to the top of the predator chain in most areas. Only kingsnakes (to my knowledge) will kill and eat them. Javelinas may snack on them in their range. In the east, wild/feral hogs will kill and eat them.

Without them, the rodent populations can get out of control, stripping their environment, and then multiple species die because of habitat destruction.

I have killed rattlers before... 99% of the time because I feared for a small dog's life. First one I killed over ten years ago was coiled two feet from me, and my furbuddy was trying to save 'me'... I was going to catch it and relocate it, but at that point, furbuddy was about to get swallowed.

They always give me warning, and will usually skitter out of the way first... they warn me when I'm about to step on it.

I've relocated over half a dozen monsters over the last couple of years... not once did I feel danger... I lifted them with a jury built snake stick, put them in a five gallon bucket or trash can, relocated them to a freshly replanted hardwood/pine plantation buffer area (won't be relogged for ~17 years, and no hunter is going to enter the area for at least 6 or 7 years ((think bramble briar swamp jungle))) Even after letting them loose, they didn't get mad. One time I 'tried' to get a reaction... it just slithered off to a clump of vines, coiled up and watched me about twenty minutes, no rattling, no threats...

Reckon I'm an ol softie... but I don't kill anything wantonly. Especially animals that are on the edge of extinction. Or animals that could be old as I am. I try and eat whatever I kill (except possibly rabid *****/possums... if I were hungry, I'd cook em good and bless them for sacrificing themselves to me).

Copperheads? They give me a chance, I'll relocate... most of the time their wired on meth, and want to swallow me whole, and I have to unwantingly relocate them to a higher snake dimension up in snake heaven. :grump:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

CrashTestRanch said:


> ??? 410 break-action, like a coach gun?



new england fire arms sb1 in 410 
http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/pardnerYouth.asp
used to be you could find these at shows for 50 bucks 

i always envisioned one cut down to say a 3 -4 inches past the screw to hold the for arm on ,and cut off past where the grip for your hand is then make up a holster for it , if you read the book where the red fern grows they talk about using somthing like that for getting ***** out of trees , hits them hard enough to get them to jump but not hard enough to break the hide that way the dogs would get the ***** and the hides would still be worth the premium.


if you made a cross draw type holster but wore it on the back of your belt it would be out of the way for work but still bulky , thats what i liked about the idea of a cut down NEF that and the idea of the transfer bar saftey they have , but since it would be a legal issue and we don't have snakes i never worried about it , i have better things to spend my time and money on and probably would rather carry a blackhawk in 44 or 45 any way.

the 45 lc length shot shells do sound interesting but from what i have seen of the judge i guess i don't understand the 45 is a great round but 410 seems like a comprimize adding al that length for what , not enough penetration to do the job right on bigger animals with buck shot , or bird shot and it seems like a very expensive gun to shoot rats with but like i said we don't have much for snakes here. and i think thats it's major appeal


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks Texican - I didn't know what they were good for, just grew up knowing to 'get rid of them' if you see them. But around here it's other 'bad' snakes to watch out for.

So, now I learned something today.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The Federal 22 shotshells will probably jam in any type of semi auto pistol, if you're referring to the crimped metal cases.

They will jam in the chamber and have to be pried out.
Get a 22 revolver for shotshells. They will actually pattern better than the larger calbers


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

You culd always get one of the Survivor shotguns from H&R Firearms, that'll handle .410 shotgun shells or .45 Colt revolver rounds. They look kinda goofy, but shoot okay.
An ex-old buddy of mine use to haul a cut down version of it on his 2-wheeler.
They are at........ http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/ShotgunsAndRifles/survivor.asp
I think they have an 18 or 20" barrel.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Update: tried out the P22 with Federal and Winchester shotshells, Cabelas had no CCI brand in 22LR. Neither brand would cycle the semi-auto, even though reviews of both had stated that they "would" cycle in semi-autos. Maybe with the plastic casing in the CCI brand it will cycle, but I have to find some here. Gonna pass this P22 on to the ole lady, she likes the feel and weight. I'll keep looking to trade out my 22-250 for a 22LR revolver.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The Federal 22 shotshells will probably jam in any type of semi auto pistol, if you're referring to the crimped metal cases.
> 
> They will jam in the chamber and have to be pried out.
> Get a 22 revolver for shotshells. They will actually pattern better than the larger calbers


YUP, so did the Winchester brand, had to pry out every single round. And one of the Winchester rounds was a hot load outta the box and darn near took out my right eye.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't know about everyone else, but if I wanted something for rats/snakes it would be my TC Contender in 410/45 Colt. 

Granted it is only a single shot, but if you hit what you aim at, then the second shot isn't needed.

I used mine on occasion to take out rats when I had my Labs.. They have since passed and I haven't gotten another dog(s)..


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

this is what I use. Holds 2 - 410 shells
Very small - apx 6" long. Fits in my pocket.
It is made by Cobray here in TN. Pretty cheap gun, around $100


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

here are some better pics of it

http://www.littlegun.be/derringer/a%20cobray%20gb.htm


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I use a .22lr. If you gut shoot one it dies real fast. Shoot thru the coils and you can make multiple holes with one round. I don't aim for the head cause if you miss the snake takes off.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

beowoulf90 said:


> Don't know about everyone else, but if I wanted something for rats/snakes it would be my TC Contender in 410/45 Colt.
> 
> Granted it is only a single shot, but if you hit what you aim at, then the second shot isn't needed.


I looked into the Contender 410/45LC but found it a tad bit too BIG for carry while working ... It's nice, would like one, but just too big for what I need right now.



crispin said:


> this is what I use. Holds 2 - 410 shells
> Very small - apx 6" long. Fits in my pocket.
> It is made by Cobray here in TN. Pretty cheap gun, around $100


How does that thing handle, kick?



Cyngbaeld said:


> I use a .22lr. If you gut shoot one it dies real fast. Shoot thru the coils and you can make multiple holes with one round. I don't aim for the head cause if you miss the snake takes off.


I've split a couple of rattlers in 2 with my 40 cal, but it takes a few rounds (also aimed at the coil)


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

This FMJ 2 barrel is pretty cool:

 .22LR on top and .45 .410 under


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, just one .22 thru the gut. Stand back and watch. They die pretty soon, even if they manage to slither away, you'll find the carcass in the grass or bushes later. I got 6 like that, just this yr.


----------

